# laufrad einspeichen



## 525Rainer (24. September 2008)

servus,
ich hab mich grad mal versucht ein laufrad selber einzuspeichen. und bin grad dran gescheitert. irgendwie ist unterm einspeichen eine speiche gerissen. komisch einseitige spannung.
gibts literatur die ihr empfehlen könnt wo der genaue vorgang beschrieben wird? sollte man gebrauchte speichen nicht wiederverwenden?
grüsse rainer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. September 2008)

Ich nehme immer ein Laufrad als Vorbild, speiche erst die eine Seite ganz ein, dann die andere.
Meine Speichen verwende ich immer mehrmals, nur die Nippel nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (24. September 2008)

Hallo Rainer!
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUXYUzQgDAI

Will das auch mal selbst machen, aber habe grossen Respekt davor ...
Viel Glück Dir!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. September 2008)

hmm, eigentlich gilt nur "2 unter einen über". ansonsten einfach die nippel anfangs gleichmäßig weit draufschrauben. später jeweils eine halbe umdrehung fester ziehen....und wieder eine halbe umdrehung...bis die gewünschte spannung erreicht ist. höhen und seitenschläge werden so weitestgehend vermieden.


----------



## ecols (24. September 2008)

ich finde die einspeicherei hier: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm prima beschrieben..

weitere Informationen gibts dann hier: http://www.geocities.com/spokeanwheel/lacingcf.htm


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> ich finde die einspeicherei hier: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm prima beschrieben..




genau danach speich ich auch ein. liegt als ausdruck i-wo auf der werkbank rum.


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. September 2008)

fängst halt mit den innenspeichen auf der antriebsseite an, dann mit den innenspeichen, auf der nichtantriebsseite. wenn du mit den innenspeichen fertig bist, müssen die ersten beiden löcher neben dem ventilloch belegt sein. dann drehst du das laufrad ein, und fängst wieder auf der antriebsseite mit den außenspeichen an. zum schluss dann noch die andere seite


----------



## andi87 (24. September 2008)

Anstatt mal deinen Nachbar anzurufen du Sack das hier!!!
Also da hast bestimmt die 1,5 m verlängerung ghabt als du das Teil in die Mangel genommen hast... 
Speichen reisen eigentlich nur wenn sie beschädigt sind (Kettenklemmer!) und beim Neueinspeichen sollte man sich schon neue gönnen. Generell kannst die alten aber wieder hernehmen.
Hast du das VR oder HR eingespeicht? Wahrscheinlich die Tune Nabe, oder? Also erstmal: die Beschreibung von dem Link da oben ist ganz ok, allerdings geht diese nicht auf Scheibenbremsnaben ein. Hier ist dann zwischen Zug- und Druckspeichen zu unterscheiden (nicht zu unterschätzen, sehr wichtig.) Beim Disc Vorderrad gehts ja noch. (Der 90-Grad Bogen der Speichen, welche beim Bremsen unter "Zug" sind (also die, Welche "nach vorne" zeigen), müssen nach außen stehen!.) Beim HR müssen auf der Discseite die Speichen genau so eingefädelt werden wie gerade beschrieben und auf der Antriebsseite genau andersrum, weil dort die Speichen auch genau andersrum (treten) belastet werden. Also Literatur hab ich leider keine und wahrscheinlich hats auch keiner kapiert aber auf Zug und Druckspeichen unbedingt achten. RUF MICH MAL AN.


----------



## ecols (24. September 2008)

danke Andi! soeben ist mir ein wesentlicher fehler bei meinem vorderen laufrad bewusst geworden!


----------



## triptonight (24. September 2008)

Das Buch "Die Kunst des Laufradbaus" finde ich auch ganz gut aber zum Einspeichen, reichen die Informationen auf den angegebenen Web-Seiten alle Mal.


----------



## locdog (24. September 2008)

in der BIKE von 95 oder 96 war so ein artikel von nem typen der rader fur die profis macht, bekannter kerl doch leider habe ich den Namen vergessen, dort ist in 4-6seiten alles supper beschrieben, mit tipps dammit das rad langer halt, wie beim zentrieren regelmasig zurren.
konnt mal nen foto schiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (24. September 2008)

gerd schraner vielleicht?


----------



## 525Rainer (24. September 2008)

oh.. ich hab jetz gar nix beachtet und einfach eingespeicht so wie ich glaub das es passt.. wenn ich glück hab dann passts. wenn nicht dann macht ich das halt einfach nochmal. ahh!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. September 2008)

Du hast die falsche Felge genommen! Die is doch vom Kinderrad


----------



## 525Rainer (24. September 2008)

nicht nur die felge ist in diesem supertrendy design! ich liebe diese bunten lackstifte!


----------



## trialisgeil (24. September 2008)

WOW nur noch geil! Wo gibts sowas?


----------



## wodka o (25. September 2008)

Hier noch eine gute Lektüre zum Thema: http://www.smolik-velotech.de/laufrad/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (26. September 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> gerd schraner vielleicht?



ja genau, das war er


----------



## G-ZERO FX (12. Oktober 2008)

möcht das Thema mal für ne frage beanspruchen...

Speiche gerade ein HR neu ein. Es geht um die zugspeichen(die mit dem speichenkopf nach innen zeigen). Diesen können ja höhere kräfte zugemutet werden ---->folglich zeigen sie auf der Scheibenbremsenseite nach links(oder vorne). Soweit so klar.

Jedoch wie siehts dann auf der Antriebsseite aus?

Hoffe mir kann schnell geholfen werden...

Gruß


----------

